# Installer linux sur clé USB avec Virtual Box



## docteurdread (11 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook air il y a peu et je souhaite utiliser Linux en parallèle sur une clé USB. En gros, je branche ma clé USB et je peux utiliser Linux avec Virtual Box. 
Je sais comment faire en le mettant sur le disque dur du mac mais sur une clé USB, c'est une autre affaire. Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse qui me convenait et permettait de résoudre mon problème.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2015)

Je dirais qu'il faut avoir formaté la clef USB dans un système de fichiers décent (HFS+ ou ExFAT).
Puis, lorsque tu crées la VM, tu demandes à la créer sur le volume de la clef.
Ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## docteurdread (12 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais qu'il faut avoir formaté la clef USB dans un système de fichiers décent (HFS+ ou ExFAT).
> Puis, lorsque tu crées la VM, tu demandes à la créer sur le volume de la clef.
> Ça ne fonctionne pas ?


Je viens de trouver la solution en déplaçant le dossier de Virtual Box sur la clé et en double-cliquant sur le fichier associé pour que le logiciel retrouve la machine virtuelle ;-)

Merci quand même !


----------

